# OMG! Xigmatek HDT-S1283 vs AC Freezer 64 pro



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xigmatek HDT-S1283 vs AC Freezer 64 pro!*

OK, I currently have a AC Freezer 64 pro, and I'm contimplating weather or not I should get the  Xigmatek HDT-S1283.

See back on the 7th of Jan my WCing setup died and I needed a quick replacement to cool my processor, well I got a AC freezer 64 pro with out really looking for anything else cause it was cheap. 

Right now my proc is stock and its Idling at 38-40C and is 50C or more at load. I reseated it twice just to make sure it had good contact with the proc, but the best temp it gets sofar is 35-36C when my room is cold. (I have Cool&quiet disabled BTW)

I put a second 92mm fan on the back of my Freezer 64 pro btw but it doesn't seem to help at all.  (I live in the desert in southern Nevada so it doesn't really get that cold here.)

Its been past 30 days so I cant get a refund on the AC freezer 64 pro(was only 20$), now i'm just wondering if I will get better cooling with the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 120mm and if its worth it. 

Links: Here for Xigmatek HDT-S1283 at newegg.

Although I did just get a new job, but I dont start till march 3rd...


----------



## vexen (Feb 19, 2008)

hello nick, check this out : 

S1283 : http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2233&page=4
AC 64PRO : http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1895&page=4


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2008)

hmm the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 seems to do quite a bit better actually and its only 36.99 on newegg 40 with S&H..

grr i'm so very tempted to get it...:shadedshu


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, it went on sale so I bought it =].  I'll let you guys know how it is when I get it


----------



## trog100 (Feb 19, 2008)

i know it aint fashionable to say so but folks do seem to be getting carried away with the need for "better" cooling.. it seems to be at obsession levels.. in fact it is at obsession levels.. totally irrational.. 

at what point does an "enthusiast" become a total fruitloop.. buggered if i know..  

trog


----------



## vexen (Feb 19, 2008)

trog, it's also by keeping the same noise level with lower/same temperatures, but i agree, but rather pay $40 for a fan rather than $800 for an Extreme version of a processor. Just my opinion. I went with a Noctua U12P.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i know it aint fashionable to say so but folks do seem to be getting carried away with the need for "better" cooling.. it seems to be at obsession levels.. in fact it is at obsession levels.. totally irrational..
> 
> at what point does an "enthusiast" become a total fruitloop.. buggered if i know..
> 
> trog




im upgrading from stock, So its okay right?   Oh and at 30.99 thats gotta be a steal.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

the xigmatek is a great buy. Random saw a 20c drop from last years Zalman model that was rated as number one. I'll have mine tomorrow and its a sweet cooler. Its number one at frostytech for a reason!


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2008)

I appreciate your thoughts trog =] but I have more motives for buying a new cooler again, I havent been abled to OC my processor with this AC freezer 64 pro, I was getting temps up to 58C when OC'ed and it BSOD'ed a few times aswell.

Its too expensive for me to repair my water cooling system ATM.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 19, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> OK, I currently have a AC Freezer 64 pro, and I'm contimplating weather or not I should get the  Xigmatek HDT-S1283.
> 
> See back on the 7th of Jan my WCing setup died and I needed a quick replacement to cool my processor, well I got a AC freezer 64 pro with out really looking for anything else cause it was cheap.
> 
> ...




Does it work with the Phenom 9600/Black Edition? In that case, does anyone know if there is a company that sells them in the EU? (I only got a stock cooler when I bought the "combo" from my friend  ) Please tell me the results when you have got it, I would really like to know more about it from someone around TPU.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 19, 2008)

I looked at the compatibility and it says this: 

All AMD Socket AM2 / 754 / 939 / 940 CPU 
Athlon 64 / FX / X2 / Opteron / Sempron


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

Just ordered it, i couldn't pass it up for 36$ with shipping.  had 50$ visa card from At&t, might as well


----------



## trog100 (Feb 19, 2008)

i knew it wasnt fashionable.. he he.. a 20C drop from lasts years best is utter absolute bullsh-t.. 

and if u get blue screens from something telling u your cpu is at 58 C.. well it aint the 58 C..

bullsh-t folows bullsh-t and is backed up by more bullsh-t.. jeesh..

i waste my f-cking time..  but thats a bad habit i have..

trog


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i knew it wasnt fashionable.. he he.. a 20C drop from lasts years best is utter absolute bullsh-t..
> 
> i waste my f-cking time..  but thats a bad habit i have..
> 
> trog



All right, if you don't believe it then ask the man your self! I was there when it was put on and saw the drops with my two eyes.. how did you see it? Trog, all you do is just go on how you feel and if you don't like it then its b*s*. Whats up? you can't feel that a 36 dollar heat sink is worth the time? so I'm b*s* when I say that my cooler can drop almost 10c at a twist of a nob? I don't think I am since I've shown the facts myself in the extreme ocing club.

And yes, you do have a bad habit, you just can't take that someone is getting great results without thowing up that purple B*S* flag...

Plus, what? You just can't talk to a person without throwing bad words around? I'm sorry man, but this is enough for me. You just go on and on and just say everyone isn't as great as you... Mr. Ego, please come down off your pedestal?


----------



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i knew it wasnt fashionable.. he he.. a 20C drop from lasts years best is utter absolute bullsh-t..
> 
> and if u get blue screens from something telling u your cpu is at 58 C.. well it aint the 58 C..
> 
> ...



i must disagree.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Well, it went on sale so I bought it =].  I'll let you guys know how it is when I get it



hm odd, tell mw what coretemp tells you. If you're using everest, I find it reads 15C too high for the CPU temp. The CPU temp is generally 10C LOWER than the core temp. Take 10c off those temps and they seem right.

In Coretemp, I get 33c idle and something like 52c load with my cpu at 2.86GHz running 1.4v through it.
Good buy Duxx and Nick, XIGMATEK is supposed to be really good. And even the 120mm model lighter than the AC Freezer 64 Pro... 

Wizardry is afoot!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

Hat, at lease you tried to help the guy out. Unlike others.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

Um.... huh? Trog was just talking about how it's OK to run things a little bit on the warm side... 

As for me, well, just saying stuff that I know... and trying to help out a (potentially) confused individual about his temps! Like I said the Everest CPU temp reads 15c HIGHER than the core temp when it should really read 15c LOWER. CPU temp = core temp -15, but I usually do -10 since it can vary usually between 17 and 13... so I just take 10 to be on the safe side. So my Tcase (CPU IHS temp) is probably really somewhere around 40c.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, Core temp shows an even higher Idle temp, 40C from what speedfan shows of 36C but the core on speedfan shows 39C so everything is ok? I'll test load temps now.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 20, 2008)

*A screen shot for ya*

My temps running orthos on a stock 4200+ X2:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah hat, but he was saying bs on what I said... and so thats what I went at... and Nick89 your temps are good if thats load... you really don't want to ever hit "MAX" load temps on the cpu ever. Look up what the cut off on the temp is for you cpu and you'll see where you need to be.. I'm not familiar with AMD so I can't help you there. Just find out where the "cut off" is and if your no where near that then your fine..


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah hat, but he was saying bs on what I said... and so thats what I went at... and Nick89 your temps are good if thats load... you really don't want to ever hit "MAX" load temps on the cpu ever. Look up what the cut off on the temp is for you cpu and you'll see where you need to be.. I'm not familiar with AMD so I can't help you there. Just find out where the "cut off" is and if your no where near that then your fine..




Well I think its like somewhere between 67 and 72C for my proc but I'll double check, ALSO let me remind you this is STOCK and I would like to OC it back to 2.6ghz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2008)

When you do oc your cpu, I'd go with  Coretemp for the simple fact that you don't want to see your temps go above 5c difference.. and that on speed fan is just way out there... and since it looks like your on stock cooling then the xigmatek will hellp you get the oc that you really want with the temps that won't hurt the board... Random was doing loads at all most 100 cap on temps because of us living in florida, but the new cooler helped him out alot. It may not be as big of difference for you, but its sure a hell of a good start on getting those themps down.. And also, believe it or not, cable management, works wonders as well.

btw: coretemp does tell you your cap on heat, and it is 67c...


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> When you do oc your cpu, I'd go with  Coretemp for the simple fact that you don't want to see your temps go above 5c difference.. and that on speed fan is just way out there... and since it looks like your on stock cooling then the xigmatek will hellp you get the oc that you really want with the temps that won't hurt the board... Random was doing loads at all most 100 cap on temps because of us living in florida, but the new cooler helped him out alot. It may not be as big of difference for you, but its sure a hell of a good start on getting those themps down.. And also, believe it or not, cable management, works wonders as well.
> 
> btw: coretemp does tell you your cap on heat, and it is 67c...



Thank you so much!. Im actually useing a AC Freezer 64 pro not stock cooling, if I was useing stock cooling my proc would have melted 

Oh I didnt know that that was the cap TY again btw.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 20, 2008)

HDTS1283 blows the AC 64 PRO away... You'll like the cooler, the installation procedures are so simple and the cooler's performance is very good. Moreover the vibration prevention system actually works well.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll be recieving it on thursday the 21st btw I'll tell you my results and if I can OC very well. =]


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i knew it wasnt fashionable.. he he.. a 20C drop from lasts years best is utter absolute bullsh-t..
> 
> and if u get blue screens from something telling u your cpu is at 58 C.. well it aint the 58 C..
> 
> ...



it's not bullshit. i went from a zalman 9500 to this xigmatek and saw 20°C drops at load, and i'm running higher vcore and moar megahurtz.
the thing about zalmans is their heat dissipation threshold. they do great up to a certain level, but once they get saturated with heat they can't dissipate it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my xigmatek in last night, and I was amazed my self.. I only saw a 






5c drop when going from the cooler Master hyper TX-2 to the






Xigmatek HDT-S1283. Now, this is also with out having the fan blowing at full blast. I rather have a silent case and not a loud one.. That's why I put a fan controller on the Cooler Master because of the Vantec Tornado. So I don't hear a jet engine all day and night long.
As for load temps, there is a BIG difference. With the old heatsink and fan I was at load temps of 






76c. Thats a 33c increase of temps. 
As for my Xigmatek and fan, it was a load of






58c. Now thats only 19c increase while on load.
So with this, You can see that I've seen a great decrease of temps when it comes to my system. I'm very happy with my heatsink and since the temps are how they are, I think I should try a little more on ocing! Who knows, I might be able to beat my 550fsb with a 6 multi, or a 500fsb (click my signature) with a 7 multi.
Xigmatek FTW!


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome man! I got about the same temps with mine. Hey did you have any difficulty pushing in the rubber mounting things that mount the fan on the HS ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

The only problem I had was one side with the pushpins, and that was due to the fact that my northbridge was to close to the chip.. it bends a few fins because of how close it is...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only problem I had was one side with the pushpins, and that was due to the fact that my northbridge was to close to the chip.. it bends a few fins because of how close it is...



yea, his northbridge heatsink is frickin huge!


see trog? not bullshit. cold storm's load temps dropped *18°C*, and he has screenshots to prove it.


----------



## Basard (Feb 22, 2008)

And this stuff about irrational cooling... and obsession levels...  It's just like putting chrome parts on your engine and adding a supercharger or something.  People just love their computers like some people love their cars. I dunno...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 11, 2008)

XIGMATEK FTW! Lol. It kills the Ultra 120 eXtreme as well, fyi. Tests, mounted/remounted 5 times:

Ultra 120 eXtreme = 45/47*C Idle
Xigmateck HDT S1283 = 43/44*C Idle. 

Both fans were running around 1400RPM. Tested several times, and gave the Ultra 120 several remounts.

Thats an example of how good the cooler is-it makes coolers like the CNPS9700 look like a joke. I couldnt believe it when i got the xigmatek for the old PC, i was just going to use it in the old PC, until i tested it on this PC. 

So please guys, dont make the mistake of being stuck on ur own cooler and test things out. Atm this is arguably the best cooler for bang for buck, as well as almost top end performance. 

Trog, YOU are the one bullshitting. Its called superior engineering.

Freezer PRO 7 vs HDT S963. Why does the HDT S963 win?

Direct touch heatpipes, let me explain, heatpipes basically conduct heat better than a copper plate. The reason why manufacturers put copper plates was for a rather outdated reason; to prevent damage of the core from the heatpipes. However as time went, there arent any bare CPUs anymore and the role of the copper plate is useless. HOWEVER, as companies are constantly borrowing concepts off each other, most coolers still have a copper base-which acts as thermal resistance, reducing the efficiency of the heatpipes.

Get it now? More heat is transferred, and is transferred quicker instead of being stored in the copper plate on the HDT series coolers. Thus, the need for more heatpipes is basically negated. 

I like how the HDT S1283 has a very loose aluminium fin array, not very restrictive. The weight of it is amazing as well.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Great post TK, but stating differences in idle temps doesn't say much, or show the true potential of a cooler. Give us some load temps my man. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Great post TK, but stating differences in idle temps doesn't say much, or show the true potential of a cooler. Give us some load temps my man. lol.



5*C Difference at load. By the way if you are switching from a Freezer Pro 7 to a Xigmatech HDT S1283, and you ONLY get less than 10*C drop in temps, try checking if the push pins are installed properly.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 11, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> 5*C Difference at load. By the way if you are switching from a Freezer Pro 7 to a Xigmatech HDT S1283, and you ONLY get less than 10*C drop in temps, try checking if the push pins are installed properly.



woah *blinks*

you just spelled "xigmatek" three different ways, lol.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 11, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> My temps running orthos on a stock 4200+ X2:



Don't you think you should.....um, upgrade that processor? You could always buy a different processor and board. Adding a $36 cooler to a $40-$60 processor seems a little strange to me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Don't you think you should.....um, upgrade that processor? You could always buy a different processor and board. Adding a $36 cooler to a $40-$60 processor seems a little strange to me.



not everyone needs or can afford the highest end. besides, i'm sure his processor could walk all over your bargain-bin chip.
you should have a bit more tact.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooooooh hehehe.  It's ironic because he just sold me a second 5000+ BE


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Don't you think you should.....um, upgrade that processor? You could always buy a different processor and board. Adding a $36 cooler to a $40-$60 processor seems a little strange to me.



But he can always take the cooler with him. Besides, what cpu upgrade can he get for that same $36? Nothing really. For less than $40 in upgrade money, the cooler was the way to go.

Now, if he wanted to spend $100+ on cooling, then a better cpu would've been the wiser option, but he did the right thing in his situation.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> not everyone needs or can afford the highest end. besides, i'm sure his processor could walk all over your bargain-bin chip.
> you should have a bit more tact.



Its not an insult Mr.classy(molest myself Avatar). Came off a Spencers tshirt? Get a GF.

See Everyone can insult. I was mentioning a change in strategy. Nothing more, nothing less.

My two main PC's have an OC'ed E6750 and E6850. They are listed on other forums under my DaedalusHelios ID. They aren't fancy processors but they get the job done. I am waiting on the Q9450.

I sold a 4400+ X2 939 for $40. Thats similar to the cooler price. Thats where the question rooted from.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Its not an insult Mr.classy(molest myself Avatar). Came off a Spencers tshirt? Get a GF.
> 
> See Everyone can insult. I was mentioning a change in strategy. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


But then he'd have no cpu after selling his, and then would have to try to find a good 939 cpu upgrade for $80 on top of that, possibly adding even more downtime.

The cooler was still the way to go.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> But then he'd have no cpu after selling his, and then would have to try to find a good 939 cpu upgrade for $80 on top of that, possibly adding even more downtime.
> 
> The cooler was still the way to go.



Buying a 939 CPU right now wouldn't be good price wise for what you're getting.
I was mainly referring to selling the Processor and motherboard. 
Then getting a E6550 and a decent motherboard for the C2D etc.

I was going to encourage a platform change because of how aggressive Intel has been with price cuts and inventory adjustments. 

Intel seems to be where you should put your money nowadays in the performance segment..


----------



## Darknova (Mar 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> not everyone needs or can afford the highest end. besides, i'm sure his processor could walk all over your bargain-bin chip.
> you should have a bit more tact.



X2 4200 @ 2.2 Vs E2140 @ 3.3

Erm....do you even KNOW about current CPUs?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Buying a 939 CPU right now wouldn't be good price wise for what you're getting.
> I was mainly referring to selling the Processor and motherboard.
> Then getting a E6550 and a decent motherboard for the C2D etc.
> 
> ...


He would still have to buy ram as well. With only $40 banked, he wouldn't have made enough money selling his stuff to get anything worth buying. He would've had to cut corners somewhere, leaving him in pretty much the same position he's in now.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I have my proc OC'ed to 2.625Ghz again and am getting 37C idle!

I havent had the time to test normal load and extreme load temps yet, I got a new job with the TSA making 13.25$ an hour =] I'm going to start saving for a new comp and build it by May.

I'll update my temps and OC later I have to get up for Work

ALSO! Please remember that you can't bring any liquid over 3.4oz through a check point at the Airport and you need to have the container the liquid is in, in a 1 quart plastic bag! ty have a nice day


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Don't you think you should.....um, upgrade that processor? You could always buy a different processor and board. Adding a $36 cooler to a $40-$60 processor seems a little strange to me.



I really hate to go from generation to generation, I like to try to skip at least one generation and my 4200+ kicks the ass's of all the games I play still. 

I'm thinking of getting an E8400, maby get a duel socket board and put two E8400's in it. Just gotta find a good dual socket board.

Also a stock 4200+ beats a stock E2140, I cant comment on OC's as I dont have anything to compare.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 11, 2008)

Darknova said:


> X2 4200 @ 2.2 Vs E2140 @ 3.3
> 
> Erm....do you even KNOW about current CPUs?



+1. Intel gets stomped on the lower/consumer level.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> I really hate to go from generation to generation, I like to try to skip at least one generation and my 4200+ kicks the ass's of all the games I play still.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an E8400, maby get a duel socket board and put two E8400's in it. Just gotta find a good dual socket board.


You can't put 8400's in a dual socket board. Dual socket boards are S771, E8400 is S775. You'd be better off with a single quad on a S775 board anyway.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You can't put 8400's in a dual socket board. Dual socket boards are S771, E8400 is S775. You'd be better off with a single quad on a S775 board anyway.



But I heard intel was making a board with two LGA775 sockets, called Skulltrail I think


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> But I heard intel was making a board with two LGA775 sockets, called Skulltrail I think



Nope, it's still 771. It just uses 775 coolers.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope, it's still 771. It just uses 775 coolers.



Aww man. I really wanted to put two E8400's on one board... What is the next Quad core proc going to be? in the E8400 gen I think? I'm not sure what the next gen is going to be..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

Q9450 and 9550, iirc.


----------



## poohball (Mar 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Don't you think you should.....um, upgrade that processor? You could always buy a different processor and board. Adding a $36 cooler to a $40-$60 processor seems a little strange to me.



actually not that weird........we buy the cheaper version cpu to overclock right? =D

my q6600 at 3.6ghz worth every penny !


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 12, 2008)

poohball said:


> actually not that weird........we buy the cheaper version cpu to overclock right? =D
> 
> my q6600 at 3.6ghz worth every penny !



Yeah but a $275 processor with even an $100 cooler is a better price ratio.

Thats what I was getting at.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> +1. Intel gets stomped on the lower/consumer level.



Look at the OC charting done at Tomshardware. It shows the E2140(Conroe architecture) at 3.2 is on par with a E6750 at stock. So are you saying that the X2's Architecture is better than the Conroe's? _Amd lost that battle ages ago_. 

Look at performance charts and at Quarterly revenues and you will see. 

*The only thing AMD does to win that segment is the Black Editions for OC'ing.*

Without the Black Editions, "stomping" would only be done on AMD's behalf to beg for attention.

*The Black editions are very impressive at their price point.*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 12, 2008)

AMD still puts out a fantastic chip that competes with Intel but is no match for the OC'd versions. Stock for Stock they still put up a nice smacking.

As for the cooler, ya'll are making me want to go and buy one. My CPU idles (at 2.5ghz) 22-23C according to Abit uGuru. On load, it goes up to about 48C again, according to uGuru. If I were to assume 10c off from it (no reason too, but just to be safe) thats 32-33C and 58C on load. And its whisper quiet. I think Ill try out that xigmatek cooler though...eventually.

Oh Nick, congrats on the job man, its amazing the amount of crap you learn when you go to work for the TSA. Shoes being taken off at check points ( I HATE GETTING MY SOCKS DIRTY!!!!!)


----------



## vaiopup (Mar 14, 2008)

Greetings.

Just swapped out my Freezer 7 pro for the 1283 and these are my initial findings, about 40 minutes in at full load.

Rig is an Allendale 6300 at 371 x 7. (3.3 ghz)

Courtesy of Speedfan:

all results with 18c ambient.

Freezer/Xigmatek.

Case: 30/29
Chipset?: 45/38.
HD: 20/18
Core 0: 59/53
Core 1: 57/51.

So I am getting 6c off the cores and a nice reduction in temp 2 (chipset?).

Certainly a worthwhile buy for budget upgraders.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 14, 2008)

vaiopup said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Just swapped out my Freezer 7 pro for the 1283 and these are my initial findings, about 40 minutes in at full load.
> 
> ...



a bit more of a reasonable claim than 20 C off last years best.. 

no bulls in your field..

trog


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 14, 2008)

Although I did not change coolers, but when I got my DFI x38 motherboard, I put IC Diamond 7 paste on and my stock idle temps on my EVGA board was 40C and on the DFI board at stock idle temps, it was 25c. This is with a Q6600 B3.

(EVGA board also had the ICD7)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

trog100 said:


> a bit more of a reasonable claim than 20 C off last years best..
> 
> no bulls in your field..
> 
> trog



Trog.... Give me the reasons how that can't happen? and Give it to me good! I'm sick of this. You just can't take that someone got a good downing. So I ask, since you haven't done nothing but say Bullsh1t, show me. You know I'm not going to take this utter sh1t. You say it's sh1t. Then PROVE IT or get going.


----------



## vaiopup (Mar 14, 2008)

With hardware and cooling there are so many variables involved, so folk are going to have differing degrees of success.

I think I may have applied too much AS5 on this cooler........I am used to just putting a tiny lil bead on the heatspreader.

But given an immediate 6 degree improvement I am quite satisfied.
Perhaps it may improve further when AS5 has settled.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

All that is on mine and Random Murderer's Heatsink is a dab... It didn't say how much on the manual, so we did the standard dab. 

And your right. There is going to be different droppings and everything else. Who's to say how its going to be. But, I've shown everyone mine, and I got to say I'm quite pleases also


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2008)

trog100 said:


> a bit more of a reasonable claim than 20 C off last years best..
> 
> no bulls in your field..
> 
> trog



put up or shut up. i'm sick of you calling bullshit when you've been provided with proof.
buy one, test it yourself, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Trog.... Give me the reasons how that can't happen? and Give it to me good! I'm sick of this. You just can't take that someone got a good downing. So I ask, since you haven't done nothing but say Bullsh1t, show me. You know I'm not going to take this utter sh1t. You say it's sh1t. Then PROVE IT or get going.




He is kinda right to be skepticle. 20C better than a good heatpipe cooler! lol

I have seen people get worse results out of liquid when doing it right.

It kinda like me saying I got my E2140 up to 3.8Ghz. It may be possible but without proof you guys would call BS on me.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> put up or shut up. i'm sick of you calling bullshit when you've been provided with proof.
> buy one, test it yourself, or shut the fuck up.



Please don't flame, lets keep it civil.


----------



## poohball (Mar 14, 2008)

second that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> He is kinda right to be skepticle. 20C better than a good heatpipe cooler! lol
> 
> I have seen people get worse results out of liquid when doing it right.
> 
> It kinda like me saying I got my E2140 up to 3.8Ghz. It may be possible but without proof you guys would call BS on me.



But yet, I have given proof. I have a 18c drop on my rig. And I saw his. Right then, right there, before and after. So thats why i'm saying give me proof.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> But yet, I have given proof. I have a 18c drop on my rig. And I saw his. Right then, right there, before and after. So thats why i'm saying give me proof.



Ambient temp makes a difference. How well both were seated makes a difference etc. There are many factors. 

I am not saying you are lying. I am just saying some people are so surprised they don't beleive something because they don't believe it possible or its extremely unlikely. 

I do believe you got those results, I just think something else might have helped it along to get those results we don't realize yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope you believe for the simple fact I showed you the stuff before and after. and it was only a few hour change from the before and after.... 

The only reason for calling Trog out is that he says its wrong, yet there is no proof from him to state other wise. 

I Get the fact that there is different factors there, but i'm in a tropical evo. So there really isn't much change in any temps other than what I have in my computer...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I hope you believe for the simple fact I showed you the stuff before and after. and it was only a few hour change from the before and after....
> 
> The only reason for calling Trog out is that he says its wrong, yet there is no proof from him to state other wise.
> 
> I Get the fact that there is different factors there, but i'm in a tropical evo. So there really isn't much change in any temps other than what I have in my computer...




You don't have Air Conditioning? Doesn't that get hot?

I dislike high heat and humidity. I don't like to sweat much.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

I have air conditioning, but like Random, its all ways 80f in the house.

Edit: Can't afford $300 dollar electric bills to make sure to keep the computer cooler..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I have air conditioning, but like Random, its all ways 80f in the house.
> 
> Edit: Can't afford $300 dollar electric bills to make sure to keep the computer cooler..



That would kill me. 
I guess you get used to it. 

Atleast its not 80C. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

If I keep it at 80. Turn the air off for 50 percent of the month, then i'm looking at a 200 dollar bill. But, anymore like this, its even worse. I pray for the two months out of the year when the temp drops below  70 in the morning time.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 14, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> That would kill me.
> I guess you get used to it.



lol yeah... i love being sweaty for some reason lol.. makes me feel like i really gave it my all in a game.. because i dont sweat easily. like that quote that goes like "your thristy, hungry, bloody, sweaty,& tired... and you've never felt this good before!" 

personally, i trust cold & random on their statements. both are experience guys who know what they're doing and aren't gonna make noob statements you know? plus the xigma has a 1-3 degree difference between it and the thermalright ultra,, which would easily have over a 10-15 C difference over something like an ac7.. this has been shown by many reviews. whereas trog, is purely speculating and has no proof to back up what hes saying.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Please don't flame, lets keep it civil.



suck a nut. we've given trog every bit of proof he wanted, yet he still calls bullshit, and it's becoming a nuisance and not being productive in the least. may if he tried CONTRIBUTING instead of flaming and putting others down around the forums, we'd be nicer to him.
at this point, i have every right to be uncivil.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> lol yeah... i love being sweaty for some reason lol.. makes me feel like i really gave it my all in a game.. because i dont sweat easily. like that quote that goes like "your thristy, hungry, bloody, sweaty,& tired... and you've never felt this good before!"
> 
> personally, i trust cold & random on their statements. both are experience guys who know what they're doing and aren't gonna make noob statements you know? plus the xigma has a 1-3 degree difference between it and the thermalright ultra,, which would easily have over a 10-15 C difference over something like an ac7.. this has been shown by many reviews. whereas trog, is purely speculating and has no proof to back up what hes saying.



Then I need one. What is it called again?

The best price is at Newegg right?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> suck a nut. we've given trog every bit of proof he wanted, yet he still calls bullshit, and it's becoming a nuisance and not being productive in the least. may if he tried CONTRIBUTING instead of flaming and putting others down around the forums, we'd be nicer to him.
> at this point, i have every right to be uncivil.




Sheesh, count to 10. Take deep breaths..... now think about all the people that love you in this world.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

Newegg is the place. Thats everything you need to know. 

I'm a very truthful person. I even don't care if I am proven wrong, I'll admit to it. I just don't like to be called a bullsh1tter for no proof. I'm a Chef, I live by my work.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Newegg is the place. Thats everything you need to know.
> 
> I'm a very truthful person. I even don't care if I am proven wrong, I'll admit to it. I just don't like to be called a bullsh1tter for no proof. I'm a Chef, I live by my work.




Thank you for the link and its good to see you don't think I should "suck a nut". LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

I see no point in it. My brother is just sick of everything, like I am. But, I have a different way of going with it. Being a nice ocker.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I see no point in it. My brother is just sick of everything, like I am. But, I have a different way of going with it. Being a nice ocker.



If you believe someone is irrational, the most mature approach is to reason with them and ask them why they don't believe something and work through the reasoning with whoever it is. Taking offense is a lack of self control.  I am glad you didn't take offense.

I flipped out on a thread not to long ago, but I have learned to look back on my early lessons. I realized even if I am thinking something in a joking manner if it isn't worded that way people don't know I am joking and I have to then face the consequences.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 14, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> If you believe someone is irrational, the most mature approach is to reason with them and ask them why they don't believe something and work through the reasoning with whoever it is. Taking offense is a lack of self control.
> 
> I flipped out on a thread not to long ago, but I have learned to look back on my early lessons. I realized even if I am thinking something in a joking manner if it isn't worded that way people don't know I am joking and I have to then face the consequences.



i agree with you man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, you are right on that. I'm just over him doing it. Its better to not even say something, then to try and start something. If you know me, I have the most self control of anyone out there. Brought up as a marine, so control is my one point. I'm just sick of saying I'm laying when I have the proof given...


----------



## magibeg (Mar 14, 2008)

Man theres so many people talking about how amazing this cooler is now and yet its still not avaliable in canada.... i can't justify spending $65 on the ultra 120 when the xigmatek appears to be better and cheaper


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish it was there to for ya man! I believe its a good heatsinnk to wait for. I mean its frostytecks top intel one. So why not? And I'm with you on spending that much for a heatsink. 
I can't wait to put my Q6700 for a test drive tomorrow! Erocker, just know that it was a 24 hour sell... And I still love ya! lol


----------



## trog100 (Mar 14, 2008)

okay.. i dont mind folks having a go at me.. i ask for it and i get it.. no problems.. 

but.. proof.. what proof.. we have two pairs of eyes seeing something.. not something normal but something abnormal.. as has been already said there are many variables involved.. those variables should be looked at very closely..

"20 C better then last years best".. now that really is some claim.. cooler techology hasnt changed that much.. i know that we all should know that..

daedalus says 6 C better than a mediocre average cooler by modern standards.. one thats been around for three years.. not "last years best"..

what u saw is what u saw.. but to say any cpu air cooler is 20 C better then last years best is absurd..

insult and threaten all u like dudes.. "20 C better than last years best" just cannot be true.. its impossible..

i have every right to get angry back.. but i wont.. but u pair of plonkers do seem to have backed yourselves into a corner.. are u man enough to admit the absurdity of your claim or not.. "20 C better then last years best" is absurd.. 

as for me leaving the forum.. well perhaps its time.. i make too many enemies.. its hard not too.. the truth hurts sometimes.. 

in the end those who feel i have wronged them all look for a chance to have a go in numbers.. time to go then.. he he he

trog


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2008)

Trog, I see where you're coming from and do agree with you want to see it to believe it...I also agree with RM points against you at times. As you state, you ask for conflict, which is really not what this place is about. I like ya man, and I know others here do as well...I hope you can find a way to solve this w/o leaving...the people that need to leave are the ones the MODS ban IMO. Some of your statements can come off blunt..I worry not, if you disagree with me, fine...maybe you have more time to waste/spend on PC's..I do spend a fair ammount of time building and working with PC's as a hobby, not a profession...my personal choice atm. But you are very knowleged and share your experiences here which is helpful. So in short, I hope you don't leave, but I do hope you try to offend less...maybe proof read before you click submit or something? Egging on arguements repeatedly to prove a point is useless and wastes space where a solution can be posted...so I try to stay away from posts like this, but here I like you and RM...have no issues with either of ya and hope you guys can make ammends. I'm not siding with anyone as I have my own results in my AC Freezer 7 Pro vs my Xigmatec 1298, both full speed, CPU with EIST and TM ON, and I idle around 20C and load around 48-50C with the xig...the AC was about 23-25 idle and 53-55 load...so no, not a huge difference, but it's a difference. To me it's nice because I paid the same price for the AC cooler over a year ago ($26.99 last week at the 'Egg) and got better temps out of the deal, a quieter fan at full bore, and it does a great job.

The Xig is definately a good processor cooler for those interested in a great budget cooler...it is very effective, and as soon as I stop Orthos or whatever I'm using to load my CPU, it goes from around 50C to around 30C in a mere second or two...very quick response...for gaming, I rarely go over 44C right now...I'm very content. 

Trog if you decide to leave, I wish the best for ya, but I hope you stay and just chill out and stop picking and poking at others...I'm not really a victim, but I've seen you do it since you showed back up a few months ago...it's not cute, funny or cool in any way, nore is it very helpful, but when you are helping others, you have a lot of very usefull knowlege that can be invaluable to others in times of need, and you succeed greatly there. I hope you take no offense to what I have to say, as I try to be honest, open-minded and fair in situations like this and would like to have peace.

And HEY You took my saying, well in real life..I always say... the truth hurts!  

I look forward to you and RM hopefully getting along, and I hope that the helpfulness can continue beyond this thread, because I dunno about you guys, I joined this place to learn and help others...not argue in text form.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

and that ends it.. no more of this.. its gone far enough.. and its best to stop this debate before it gets out of hand. thanks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

trog100 said:


> okay.. i dont mind folks having a go at me.. i ask for it and i get it.. no problems..
> 
> but.. proof.. what proof.. we have two pairs of eyes seeing something.. not something normal but something abnormal.. as has been already said there are many variables involved.. those variables should be looked at very closely..
> 
> ...


for the record, i never said "last year's best." i said it's 20°C better than a zalman 9500.


panchoman said:


> and that ends it.. no more of this.. its gone far enough.. and its best to stop this debate before it gets out of hand. thanks.



oh? you gonna lock the thread, mr. moderator?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys convinced me. I bought one. I hope it works. LOL 

Hey if I get 20C lower temps than my lapped C2D I will be very happy! 




> Originally Posted by panchoman
> and that ends it.. no more of this.. its gone far enough.. and its best to stop this debate before it gets out of hand. thanks.





> oh? you gonna lock the thread, mr. moderator?



Where is the love?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

random, just chill man. im not gonna lock it, but seriously, it was just a request from a friend to a friend, just cut it out man, theres no need for this, and the points have been argued many times... who gives a crap as to who's right. people can see the evidence that both of you have provided and make up their mind.. dragging this on will only create a rift between you guys and cause this thread to get locked, when it could be used for better purposes then be food for the archives. come on man, neither of you are gonna win, and all of this is going to end up in a disaster, which i dont think anyone wants.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You guys convinced me. I bought one. I hope it works. LOL
> 
> Hey if I get 20C lower temps than my lapped C2D I will be very happy!



dont forget to make sure you do everything right and take down the temps etc and lets see how the temps work out!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> dont forget to make sure you do everything right and take down the temps etc and lets see how the temps work out!



I wait for 3 hours of Prime95 Torture Test to take down my load temp. Is that standard? I do it to make sure I record it with accuracy.

I don't consider something stable unless it holds up to a 24hr prime Torture Test.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

thats good, just make sure its equal for both coolers, like the same amount of time, etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2008)

trog100 said:


> okay.. i dont mind folks having a go at me.. i ask for it and i get it.. no problems..
> 
> but.. proof.. what proof.. we have two pairs of eyes seeing something.. not something normal but something abnormal.. as has been already said there are many variables involved.. those variables should be looked at very closely..
> 
> ...




When I say see. Look at the post I have posted. Thats where I say give me proof. I have shown you in 4 screenshots. So thats my proof. Give me yours. That is what I was asking. If needed, I'll see if I can find pictures in Randoms PC and show you The "proof you need"?
I for one would never try and back something I didn't believe to be true. And of all people you should know that Trog. I admitted to you, of all people, I was wrong. I even thanked you. You then tried to lash back, and I thanked you again. It won't ever work with me. Being raised in the family I did, the times I did, nothing really can get to me. But to say I lied, thats another thing coming. 
You are a great person that does know a thing or two. I will never get you wrong about that. I just don't see where you come in here and bash then don't give any proof of the matter. I wasn't talking about leaving the forum. I would never wish that apon someone else to happen. 
All I was asking is give me proof to the matter. I got a 18 drop from a cpu that is on the same level as the AC Freezer. Some may even say better. But I did "see" the drop when it was changed from the Zalman 9500 to the Xigmatek.
I do not wish you to leave. We all make people not see eye to eye on aspects. Its what makes us who we are. I just don't see the need to come in, bash and leave with no proof of the matter. There is a few who I may not seem to keen with on here. But I would never with the worst with them, and just wish the best. They have their views, and I have mine. If I had the same views as you, I wouldn't be considered a Human. Now would I?


Trog, my back is never in the corner. IF you ever think that again. I'll show you what it means to cheated death 3 times.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 15, 2008)

I am sorry but he said *plonkers*?! LOL

What the heck is a plonker? Oh god, this thread is getting weird.

Trog, what is a plonker? 
You can insult me if you want. I won't take offense. Whatever makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2008)

plonker


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, well thats awfully boring. I guess since I live in the US thats why I have never heard of it. Kind of low brow. 

I had an awful kidney disease that got cured.... I guess I cheated death too. Just not very valiantly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> random, just chill man. im not gonna lock it, but seriously, it was just a request from a friend to a friend, just cut it out man, theres no need for this, and the points have been argued many times... who gives a crap as to who's right. people can see the evidence that both of you have provided and make up their mind.. dragging this on will only create a rift between you guys and cause this thread to get locked, when it could be used for better purposes then be food for the archives. come on man, neither of you are gonna win, and all of this is going to end up in a disaster, which i dont think anyone wants.



Random, I got a Q6700 sitting right here waiting for a home! Pancho is right. its just going to go on and on. Trog, if you need to call any of plonkers, pm me. I over it. I was nice. I gave nice words. I don't want anything to happen to Nick's thread. Just PM me if you feel the need to call someone somethign like that. I'll give you better words then that. Do I say that the Xigmatek can beat an AC Freezer? Yes. And that is what the thread was for.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> random, just chill man. im not gonna lock it, but seriously, it was just a request from a friend to a friend, just cut it out man, theres no need for this, and the points have been argued many times... who gives a crap as to who's right. people can see the evidence that both of you have provided and make up their mind.. dragging this on will only create a rift between you guys and cause this thread to get locked, when it could be used for better purposes then be food for the archives. come on man, neither of you are gonna win, and all of this is going to end up in a disaster, which i dont think anyone wants.



yea, immediately after i said that to you i felt bad. that was uncalled for. sorry, pancho. 
but i still say trog is a wanker.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

trog100 said:


> as for me leaving the forum.. well perhaps its time.. i make too many enemies.. its hard not too.. the truth hurts sometimes..


The problem isn't that you tell the truth, because most of the time, you do not. The problem is that you state an opinion as fact, and do it like a total and complete asshole in the process. You use no civility whatsoever when you disagree with people around here. That's the reason you make "enemies". I use that term loosely, because I don't personally consider you an enemy, although we have gone a few rounds in the past. I don't want to see you leave, but I wish you would quit being a dick when you disagree with people.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The problem isn't that you tell the truth, because most of the time, you do not. The problem is that you state an opinion as fact, and do it like a total and complete asshole in the process. You use no civility whatsoever when you disagree with people around here. That's the reason you make "enemies". I use that term loosely, because I don't personally consider you an enemy, although we have gone a few rounds in the past. I don't want to see you leave, but I wish you would quit being a dick when you disagree with people.



i don't view him as an enemy either. in fact, the only thread we haven't gotten along in is this one.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 15, 2008)

a wanker and a dick.. i dont mind.. as long as i can insult back.. but it seems i cant..

but this thread has got silly.. wile it seems is one of the odd hangers on waiting to leap into a thread that really is none of his business.. "dick".. i wont insult him back or state my oppinon of him.. but i would be entitled to..

however good a new cooler is it isnt 20 C better than last years number one.. it cant be.. so to claim that one is.. well.. lets politely call it an exaggeration..

no way have i called anybody liers..  to make a false claim.. whilst believing it to be true is not a lie.. its a mistake.. or an over enthusiastic product endorsement  in this case..

it could still be (impolitely) called bulsh-t thow.. he he.. 

why do make enemies.. i know a fair bit.. i dislike the posting of erroneous or misleading information (bullsh-t) and i have a good line in arguement..

why does wile feel the need to call me a dick.. cos his line in arguement clever thow it is aint as good as mine.. he loses when he plays his favourite devils advocate.. too many people lose.. too many enemeis not enough friends..

the bullsh-ters out number the truthers..  its just the way it is.. 

i am here for two reason.. to pass time.. to help others with basic information.. my problem.. my mostly correct information is totally swamped by erroneous junk.. sometime i have to use "impact" words to make a point.. sometimes this offends.. hard shit..


trog


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2008)

trog100 said:


> *Long Post*
> 
> .. my mostly correct information is totally swamped by erroneous junk.. sometime i have to use "impact" words to make a point.. sometimes this offends.. hard shit..
> 
> ...



Opinion, maybe with experienced answers man...but the way you say things, you know you're trying to jab and get attention in the wrong fashion. And some of your answers, like this post, still focuses on something that's been cleared up. I feel you like to keep jabbing at something that's just enough to get attention...that's fine, as you can see, you've gotten plenty in just this thread alone. Maybe you should start a Trog's Cave 2008 Thread...hang out there and educate people with your experience, then if someone doesn't like it, they can leave. 

Alright guys...I gotta lol a bit, because this is still going. I see reasons behind it, and just wish it would stop. Trog, stop instigating things...I know you like attention, but look at the wasted space in this thread because you had to insist that you are the only one that's right. Who cares, donate your two cents, and move along, it's not hard to do...just know in "your" mind that you are right and help in the next topic/thread...if all of us had to argue that in our experience with certain applications, hardware, devices, components we know what was actually going to happen for the OP, this thread would be 200+ pages long already, with less help than should be for a thread that's not located in the General Nonsense area.

I hope we can all move on from this and not clutter other threads in such a manner, I know it will happen, I know I will be guilty of posts like this again, but if we all try a little harder to swallow our pride, and just help the damn OP instead of bickering about who's right or more knowleged, this place would be better off IMO. Just my two cents, and that's about all it's worth, have a nice day.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 15, 2008)

kursa

had one for ten years.. 

http://www.cavecom.com/cave/

but thank u for your "oppinon".. u are entitled to express it.. and as i said earlier moving on would be good advice.. having to give equal credence to the opinions of children does get silly.. 

opinions without respect for the mouth that utters them are a waste of time.. 

the internet is a great leveler.. but opinions are just like aresoles.. everybody has one.. including ten years olds.. not a place for a sane adult.. a modern day tower of babel.. a million voices all saying nothing.. all crying to be heard.. he he he

sadly i love forums and at one time thought the the ability to pass information would be wonderfull.. but after tens years of participation.. i see a million voices all saying nothing.. just babble.. every piece of good information drowned out by ten pieces of bad information..

as time passes it gets worse.. i dont know just how many forum posts i have made over the years but its a lot.. more than any of u would believe.. its a habit i have to stop.. he he he

live long.. live well dudes..

trog


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think you need to stop posting, I just think the way you type things out to others could use some modifying because it does seem like you type from what I have seen in forums over 10 years ago.

Just remember, if you're trying to fight because you think everyone but you is giving bad information, you might as well just push further to a flamewar in every thread you are active in on every forum out there, because there will be those who just spout something, but those with experience in that particular issue your situation will get their 2 cents in. It's up to the person looking for help to do proper research and listen to the proper suggestions.

Like this topic, I'm sure the Xig does a great job and it does beat other coolers in the price range, and some higher end coolers from years' past. Good and great, but I take that to a certain grain of salt because there is a difference between what my findings would be with my rig and it's past coolers and your rig and it's past coolers, same with anyone else here.

But because every piece of good information is drowned by 10 pieces in your opinion, doesn't mean you need to offend others to get your point out. That just makes you look worse and makes your information look less than good imo. Image is just as important as information anymore, if you want to look like a jackass, nobody's gonna believe what you post...no matter the experience or knowlege behind the topic. I know you have a lot of good knowlege, but you have a bad way of sharing it more often than not...I'd rather see you try to change your style to something that is less offensive to others and more helpful at the same time then leave. But it's your decision to make, and your choices that have gotten you here.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 15, 2008)

there a certain reality in what i say.. people that know me ask my advice and value my opinion.. i do not want to wast my time offering advice to those who do not value my opinion.. wise up dude..

u insult me without trying to.. my opinion aint about to be devalued by the likes of u.. thats a fact.. the thought thats its worth no more than the average guy or ten year old aint exactly good news my friend..

u miss the entire point.. misinformation destroys real information.. 

u are either very young or naive.. either way u aint qualified to pass judgment on me..  so dont do it..

jeesh.. what the f-ck next.. he he he

trog


----------



## panchoman (Mar 15, 2008)

once again, why cant we just end this and live happily after ever?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 15, 2008)

trog100 said:


> there a certain reality in what i say.. people that know me ask my advice and value my opinion.. i do not want to wast my time offering advice to those who do not value my opinion.. wise up dude..
> 
> u insult me without trying to.. my opinion aint about to be devalued by the likes of u.. thats a fact.. the thought thats its worth no more than the average guy aint exactly good news my friend..
> 
> ...



trog, i'm not trying to slam you or make enemies here, as i previously stated. it's just come to the point that either you need to see the results yourself or stop calling bullshit. and btw, i never said "last year's best," i said "zalman 9500."


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2008)

trog100 said:


> *Recent Defense Post*
> 
> trog





Take what I say however you want, I mean no offense, but at the same time I hope to see you open your eyes a little more. But ignorance is bliss to those who care not of others or their opinions, right? 

I think you're a valued member with a great amount of knowlege and you are willing to share it, those are good qualities which are helpful to the whole of TPU Forums. As-far-as what your opinoins or pass of judgement for me, I just hope it makes you feel better when you wake up in the morning, it'll make 0 difference in my TPU experience. I enjoy helping others, and usually don't get as involved in piddly wastes of thread space like this situation unless I feel there's good people involved, which everyone involved here are awesome people that I hope can move on from this and get along and look forward to helping those in need. BTW I dig the Cave!



Back to ON TOPIC stuff, my buddy just ordered a Xig 1298 to replace his Zalman 9500...so I'll get to see up front and personal how much of a difference is made. I'm much looking forward to this cooler swap, and will post results hopefully in the next week or so..depends on when the cooler shows up, and how available he is.

I replaced my G/F's Zalman 7700ALCu with the AC Freezer 7 Pro, and there was a pretty good difference of almost 8C idle and 10C load, I couldn't believe my eyes. But that just goes to show how effective that heatpipe solution is in comparison to an older designes...though I still like the old Zalman design, it's a shame their new take on it (what is it the 8700?) performed so horribly. It should also be noted that I did upgrade the case fans too, which would also help the temp differences between coolers, by how much...at this point it's not worth tearing down to verify, but overall temps between old fans/cooler and new fans/cooler is enough to justify the replacement in my mind.

I will keep you guys posted when the 9500 get's replaced...he's already making some logs for idle/load temps and such, and it is an overclocked C2D rig. So far, I definately recommend the Xigmatek cooler, it performs very well, and if it can be found for under $30 US, then it's a helluva deal that is well worth a serious consideration since it can take on competitors that can cost up to almost twice as much.

Just a side note, case airflow and ambient temps can also have a huge impact on temps...if you want completely silent with air-cooling, you should expect less effective cooling in comparison to someone who can stand some fan/airflow noise, how much of a difference should only be looked at as a system-per-system basis. But the difference can be enough to entice a higher OC, or even just a more stable OC depending on how hot you let your components get.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm a bit skeptical of this 20*C drop at load.... I read TPU's review and othersand I may have to try it myself as I can't see this infamous 20*C drop against 'last years best'. Partly because the Cooler Master TX2 is not last years best. Not going to say anymore - but I agree with trog being skeptical about it. Simple answer is to try it out for myself. Don't blame someone for saying 20*C is an exaggeration as none of you have actually got that 20*C drop against 'last years best'. If you say 20*C, it better be 20*C against 'last years best'.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2008)

Guys, bring it down a notch, ok?


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 16, 2008)

Hm.. seems like a heated debate even if I didn't read all of the posts in here. But anyways, to the OP: have you considered lapping the AC64 Pro before buying a new heatsink? From personal experience, AC64 Pro heatsinks aren't exactly the cream of the crop in terms of flatness and smoothness... when I built my 2 of my friends' and my dad's computer (all with the AC64 Pro cooler) not one of them had what I would consider a "nice" base... my dad's heatsink and one of my friend's heatsink had noticable machining marks as well as a slightly concave surface, while my other friend's heatsink had what I would call severe machining marks out of the box (i.e. when I ran my fingernail over the base it would feel similar to a file). Obviously it's too late for you since you've already bought the Xigmatech cooler (which is awesome from what I can gather ), but when you have some free time I'd suggest lapping the AC64 heatsink and giving it a go on your current rig. 50+C load at stock speeds is ridiculous IMO...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2008)

anticlutch said:


> Hm.. seems like a heated debate even if I didn't read all of the posts in here. But anyways, to the OP: have you considered lapping the AC64 Pro before buying a new heatsink? From personal experience, AC64 Pro heatsinks aren't exactly the cream of the crop in terms of flatness and smoothness... when I built my 2 of my friends' and my dad's computer (all with the AC64 Pro cooler) not one of them had what I would consider a "nice" base... my dad's heatsink and one of my friend's heatsink had noticable machining marks as well as a slightly concave surface, while my other friend's heatsink had what I would call severe machining marks out of the box (i.e. when I ran my fingernail over the base it would feel similar to a file). Obviously it's too late for you since you've already bought the Xigmatech cooler (which is awesome from what I can gather ), but when you have some free time I'd suggest lapping the AC64 heatsink and giving it a go on your current rig. 50+C load at stock speeds is ridiculous IMO...



That's a great thought actually man...the base of the Freezer 7 is very similar to the 64...feels like a file, and I know they have the ability to shave at least another couple degrees with a good lap job. I've never lapped any of my coolers or CPU's, but I've seen results when one of my friends do.

It can be very worth the few dollars worth of supplies to lap an HSF to get better results, in the end it comes down to user's wants and needs...plus it wouldn't hurt to in-turn lap the CPU also...I've considered lapping my 6300 since I'm about peak for sub 1.35vcore OC...and we all know temps increase more with increased voltage on an overclock.

I agree with clutch that you should totally give a lap job to the AC64 and see what results you get with it before you install the Xig. Lapping the Xig on the other hand, while it could be a tad tricky and you'd have to clean the partricles that end up in the gaps between the pipes and base, could in-turn provide even better results. I may just have to go get some wet-sanding kits and a plate of glass and give it a go myself!


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 16, 2008)

Indeed 20deg drop is unbelieveable.

My Tuniq Tower dropped my X2 4800+ 8-10degC, somewhere along those lines anyway.
Adding a 120mm intake the the three empty drive bays also dropped it another 2-3 degrees.
With the X2 4800+ at stock voltage my processor is 1-2 degrees under ambient room temp at idle with my current setup.

I think once the OP gets it install he has to show screenshots of the temps.

Some of us need evedience.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Indeed 20deg drop is unbelieveable.
> 
> My Tuniq Tower dropped my X2 4800+ 8-10degC, somewhere along those lines anyway.
> Adding a 120mm intake the the three empty drive bays also dropped it another 2-3 degrees.
> ...



just bear in mind room ambient is the bottom line.. 

if u blow room ambient air say at 20 C at anything.. it cant go lower then 20 C.. if it appears to as it often does.. the temp read outs are wrong..

forgive my minor correction but it is relevant.. 

the disputed 20 C drop is down to other factors not simply the new wonder cooler but people should be sceptical when extraordinary claims are made.. if they aint its a sad sign..

for the record i believe all claims made are made in good faith.. mistakes not lies.. even fanboys think they are stating the truth.. we all know they aint thow.. 

trog


----------



## Kursah (Mar 16, 2008)

That's dead on the money trog...and a lot of people overlook that stuff when looking for the next best cooler. There are a lot of variables that can make a large change in temp performance, and as you said, if you're getting less than ambient temps on your readout...odds are it's wrong...you cannot go cooler than ambient with air cooling.

From my findings I have found the Xig 1298 to be a good cooler that does a great job for a budget, but I also am using my antec 900, I have the cooler facing towards the 200mm exhaust vertical fan, I'm next to a window that I leave cracked allowing 20-40F air inside, I keep the heater at 65F (until my G/F turns it up, DOH!). I also have C1E, EIST ON as it's stable, so my idle temps are 3.0 @ 1.21v...which explains the 30C+ difference between idle and load temps, there are a lot of factors that people overlook or fail to mention with situations like this. And results WILL vary from build to build, which is also part of the fun of building rigs and using different components in each build imo.

My curiosity with air coolers are the ones that are using carbon rods and water that I have seen pics of...whether or not those will be worth it has me curious, but so does the price tag. I don't believe in spending top dollar on anything really...look at my rig in sys specs. That doesn't mean I had to give up any huge performance or cooling abilities, but wait for sales, or next gen stuff to be released so I could snag a better deal on "older" stuff. I would rather get the best "bang for the buck" than have the next-best thing this week, I'm sure most of you know what I mean.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 17, 2008)

trog100 said:


> just bear in mind room ambient is the bottom line..
> 
> if u blow room ambient air say at 20 C at anything.. it cant go lower then 20 C.. if it appears to as it often does.. the temp read outs are wrong..
> 
> trog



Then your'e saying the coretemp program most people use to overclock reads wrong?

I'm was pretty sure something wasn't right when I would enable Cool n Quiet I would get sub ambient temperatures at idle.
Something like 8-9 degrees cooler.

But then my temp read out from BIOS says 34degC idle at 25degC ambient room temperature.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 17, 2008)

Geeeze I goto work and come back to find that you guys are having a fit about temps and are in the process of getting my thread locked...

knock it the F off. I make a good thread and you guys flame EACH OTHER in it...


ANYWAY with my proc OCed to 2.62GHz with 1.4v its idling at 38C in my hot house with all my case fans on low. it gets to about 50C load somtimes if my room is hot.

OK I'll post screenies


----------



## poohball (Mar 17, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Man theres so many people talking about how amazing this cooler is now and yet its still not avaliable in canada.... i can't justify spending $65 on the ultra 120 when the xigmatek appears to be better and cheaper



I checked there website for where to buy, and this company "http://www.powernode.com/"  showed up for Canada. Not sure if they are retailer though =P


----------



## poohball (Mar 17, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Geeeze I goto work and come back to find that you guys are having a fit about temps and are in the process of getting my thread locked...
> 
> knock it the F off. I make a good thread and you guys flame EACH OTHER in it...
> 
> ...



Yes, good thread , don't screw it up =)

SD-964, Any thoughts on this model? I saw that on their website, 4 heatpipe but 92mm fan.


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 2, 2008)

The Xigmatek HDTS1283 beats the AC PRO hands down. I've tried both and cpu is 15-20C cooler under Xigmatek, compared to AC, and 25-30C less compared to stock intel cooler.

Xigmatek is easier to install, especially thanks to harder pins whereas the AC's bend and break. I had to RMA the AC. Xigmatek has direct touch heatpipe, much more efficient system. It's a small difference in price and yet the Xig belongs to another league.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 2, 2008)

VroomBang said:


> The Xigmatek HDTS1283 beats the AC PRO hands down. I've tried both and cpu is 15-20C cooler under Xigmatek, compared to AC, and 25-30C less compared to stock intel cooler.
> 
> Xigmatek is easier to install, especially thanks to harder pins whereas the AC's bend and break. I had to RMA the AC. Xigmatek has direct touch heatpipe, much more efficient system. It's a small difference in price and yet the Xig belongs to another league.



AC freezer 7 pro is much easier to install!!! 

Xigmatek in a mid tower is F#<^!ng rediculous!


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 2, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> AC freezer 7 pro is much easier to install!!!
> 
> Xigmatek in a mid tower is F#<^!ng rediculous!



Xigmatek takes 10 min. Yes, it's quite high, but not a problem for me.

Honestly, I spend almost an hour trying to insert the AC pins on my mobo, as they wouldn't fit properly. Also, the plastic tips were too wide (wider than intel stock cooler) and too soft for the job. Two pins broke on me. With a bit of DIY, I managed to secure the cooler for a while, but not worth risking overheating the cpu if the cooler gest lose, so RMA and replacement straight to ebay.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

I just tried a S964
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233005

and the temps were about 2C above my Freezer 64. I noticed the bottom did not have the heat pipes exposed (flat copper block).


----------



## poohball (Apr 2, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just tried a S964
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233005
> 
> and the temps were about 2C above my Freezer 64. I noticed the bottom did not have the heat pipes exposed (flat copper block).



ah that one is XP-S964, is not a HDT

I would try the HDT-SD964 different design with HDT and 4 heatpipe, options to mount 2 fans. 

in case you do, let us know the result please =)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, I wish I figured that out before I bought it.


----------

